# Computer occasionally freezes for a few seconds, then resumes.



## RndmNumGenerato (May 6, 2011)

Greetings, I noticed a peculiar problem that only started happening recently(Probably started in the last 3 days, certainly no earlier than a week ago) where my PC will occasionally freeze for a few seconds when I'm playing a game. The game always resumes after this freeze, and the freeze only happens every hour or so - however, it is consistent enough that it is sufficiently annoying. During the freeze, the graphics freeze and I hear a short sound loop of whatever music was playing when the freeze started. It happens in multiple games with different engines(Team Fortress 2, Sim City 4, and Mount & Blade: Warband) so I don't think the problem is there. I tried updating my drivers and running dx diagnostics, which checked out clean, but the problem persists. Specs: Mobo: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4A87TD EVO PSU: Corsair 750w, [email protected] RAM: G Skill DDR3 1600 4GB CPU: AMD Phenom IIx4 AM3 3.4 GHz Video Card: NVidia GTX 460 PCI-E, 1 GB video memory HDD: Seagate SATA 1TB OS: Windows Vista 64x SP1


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello,

Let's start by checking the temps and voltage readings in the BIOS. Post your findings here.


----------



## RndmNumGenerato (May 6, 2011)

CPU Temp: 42°C/102°F - MB Temp: 30°C/86°F - VCore Voltage: 1.356V - 3.3V: 3.360 - 5V: 4.952 - 12V: 11.952. --- Also, do you know how to format posts? For some reason the whitespace keeps getting deleted from my post, so I end up with walls of text instead of short lines or paragraphs like I wrote. I've never had this problem on another forum...


----------



## RndmNumGenerato (May 6, 2011)

On a friend's advice, I monitored the CPU and dark drive levels during gameplay, and immediately after a freeze alt-tabbed and took a screenshot. This is what the resource monitor looked like:


----------



## excelion27 (May 11, 2011)

I would be interested in seeing if you managed to find a solution to this problem, as I seem to be having an almost identical situation. Though I seem to get it with less frequency then you.

My own rig specs:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2500K 3.3gHz @ 4.5 gHz (Temps idle at ~30C, load after 14 hours prime95 and kombuster burning 65C maximum)
VGA: MSI N570GTX @ 910/1820/2100 (OCCT stable during burn tests)
RAM: *G. Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 1600* (8-8-8-24) (It seems we have similar RAM, though I don't think it is an issue, as memtest86+ says it is fine)
Mobo: ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
PSU: Corsair 850W 
HDD: WD Caviar Black 7200RPM 1TB
Sound: ASUS Xonar DG

Do you have a sound card in your system? My sound card does some other screwy things sometimes, but I have yet to bothered enough to give up my dolby headphone and headphone amp to rip it out to see if it solve problems.


----------



## RndmNumGenerato (May 6, 2011)

I have not yet found a solution, though I have narrowed down the problem to something software related that runs in the background; it seems every so often, the System task decides to use a ton of disk space. Nothing else I've done(System Restore, Error Check, AV/AM Scans/Uninstall) has worked, so now I'm going to back up m files and do a clean install of Windows.


----------



## Maxa1577 (May 16, 2012)

Hey, I think I have the same problem. What applications are you running in the background? Maybe we can find something that we're both using.
(This is a relatively fresh install of Windows)


----------



## KingOfPawns (Jul 17, 2012)

i have this issue as well ive been playing dayz and thats when i first noticed it the very first time when i started that... but now it happens in steam with other games... thats when it started happening... let me know what you find


----------



## ricerice (Jul 30, 2012)

KingOfPawns said:


> i have this issue as well ive been playing dayz and thats when i first noticed it the very first time when i started that... but now it happens in steam with other games... thats when it started happening... let me know what you find


Registered for this, I've been having the same issue.

Installed arma 2 / dayz last week, system runs pretty hot while playing but yesterday / today i've been getting the freezing. only program i've installed recently is dayz commander.


----------

